# 9N pto pump lever cover on wrong



## Glennsmg (2 mo ago)

My daughter just bought this 9N and asked me to check it over. The only thing I have found is that I think the pump lever cover had been installed 180 degrees off and someone them adjusted the clutch rod wrong. When you depress the clutch it will hit the stop which is now at the 5 o'clock position instead of 10 o clock. The clutch arm sits well above the brake arm at rest. I would like to know if this is as simple as removing the bolts and rotating the cover, followed by readjusting the clutch,, or will I 
be loosing oil and disturbing other internal components when I try this. OR should I leave well enough alone as long as the clutch is releasing properly. I am quite sure this has been like this for some time now.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Hit or miss...I don't think your gonna lose much oil.

Park it on a block on one side ..or whatever will bring the best result.

Dipstick is on the opposite cover and I think the oil level is down below cover.

Ours is missing dipstick so ......blind mans bluff.

As to your original ?


That gal with all the you tube videos ..I am sure there is one that covers this ?

I'll doo some digging and see what I can find.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Glennsmg, welcome to the forum.

If you could post pictures of the PTO lever and clutch linkage you are talking about, it would be very useful.


----------

